# Beach sand for salt and grit



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Has anyone used beach sand as grit I was reading and it said that beach sand was the way to get grit, salt, and calcium all in one. The book was writen in I think 1913 by a breader in Calif. Question 2 There is no feed store need me that sell pigeon mix so I will have to buy grain and do my own blend what do you think will be the best group of grains to get?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Has anyone used beach sand as grit I was reading and it said that beach sand was the way to get grit, salt, and calcium all in one. The book was writen in I think 1913 by a breader in Calif. Question 2 There is no feed store need me that sell pigeon mix so I will have to buy grain and do my own blend what do you think will be the best group of grains to get?


*Beach Sand, Think about this 100 years ago the beaches were a lot CLEANER* George


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Has anyone used beach sand as grit I was reading and it said that beach sand was the way to get grit, salt, and calcium all in one. The book was writen in I think 1913 by a breader in Calif. Question 2 There is no feed store need me that sell pigeon mix so I will have to buy grain and do my own blend what do you think will be the best group of grains to get?


I used to give them sand, that time there was some household construction going on and plenty was available. They seem to love it but I am not sure whether it can replace regular grit.

Wheat, corn, peas, millet, mung beans, etc should work fine for a grain mix, may also depend on whether you are into perfoming breeds or show breeds.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

We have a nice beach here on the north shore of Long Island that I get my grit from. There's a vain of very small pebbles that's perfect size to be used as pigeon grit. Every so often I go up there and fill up a bag or 2. It works fine for me and and the birds love it plus it's free.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

IS having salt that important.... The beaches here are still ever bit as clean as any ever were in Calif. We have 3000 miles of coast here in Baja. I just find it hard to think of buying grit with all the sand that here.


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

I've used it here in NS Canada... they we not crazy about it but I didn't have any problems....no illness that is.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

With the grit I buy, I add crushed/pulverized eggs shells and a smidge of sea salt.

Too bad we don't have sand beaches next to an ocean...on the other hand, I hear about "clean!" *sigh*

So far, so good

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> I used to give them sand, that time there was some household construction going on and plenty was available. They seem to love it but I am not sure whether it can replace regular grit.
> 
> Wheat, corn, peas, millet, mung beans, etc should work fine for a grain mix, may also depend on whether you are into perfoming breeds or show breeds.


I have a question why does it depends on whether they are perfoming breeds or show breeds? I feed them european seed mix about 16 grams of protein to all my birds.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

chayi said:


> I have a question why does it depends on whether they are perfoming breeds or show breeds? I feed them european seed mix about 16 grams of protein to all my birds.


I do not know  Many pigeon sites advise different feed mixtures for racing folks - different for breeders, different for racers and different for seasons.

I do not race, so I go with my regular seed mix all year round for my birds. I am also trying out a little on chicken starter feed for the flock. Fed them a few along with regular grain feed and its their favorite now. Yet I am a little restrained because I heard chicken starter feed can contain antibiotics in them !!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Performing breeds are like athletes. You don't feed the same amount or types as you feed pageant show contestants(no offense). If you feed the same amount or types to show birds and if those birds are not exercised, they will end up fat.

Going back to the post, I suppose if you can find a way to sterilize them, then they would be ok. These days I can see some warnings where the beaches are dirty because of sewage etc.. Can't risk that. I suppose it also depends on your location. The quality of water in the beach are not it used to be. We now have more pollution. But, obviously, some feral birds have been eating it for a long time.


----------

